# MVA Real ID License Renewal



## stgislander

There are stories being published about the issues getting the new Real ID compliant drivers licenses from MVA.  Especially people needing to order new Social Security cards.  The instructions from MVA state that one can use a W-2 form in lieu of a Social Security card as proof of Social Security.  Has anyone tried this and was it successful?


----------



## awpitt

I haven't but wanted to point out another item....    Having the "star" on your license isn't a guarantee that your license is compliant.
People need to follow the link below, type in their license number and it will tell you if your license is compliant with Real ID.  There are a lot of licenses that have the star that were issued during 2016 & 2017 and are not compliant.

http://www.mva.maryland.gov/realid/realidlookup.htm


----------



## jazz lady

awpitt said:


> I haven't but wanted to point out another item....    Having the "star" on your license isn't a guarantee that your license is compliant.
> People need to follow the link below, type in their license number and it will tell you if your license is compliant with Real ID.  There are a lot of licenses that have the star that were issued during 2016 & 2017 and are not compliant.
> 
> http://www.mva.maryland.gov/realid/realidlookup.htm


Thanks.  I renewed my license in November of 2017 and it does have the star, but using that site I find it is not compliant.


----------



## GWguy

awpitt said:


> I haven't but wanted to point out another item....    Having the "star" on your license isn't a guarantee that your license is compliant.
> People need to follow the link below, type in their license number and it will tell you if your license is compliant with Real ID.  There are a lot of licenses that have the star that were issued during 2016 & 2017 and are not compliant.
> 
> http://www.mva.maryland.gov/realid/realidlookup.htm


Thanx for that.  I have a star, but apparently my license is non-compliant.


----------



## awpitt

Same here.  I'm not sure what happened.  I had to take a bunch of documents with me that time with the understanding the my license would be compliant.  Even took my DD214 so the Veteran designation would be added.  But now, come to find out, I have to go through it again.


----------



## DoWhat

What is the Real ID suppose to do for you, or not let you do?


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow to get my renewed and can ask for you.  Why does it have to be compliant I wonder?  It's a ridiculous amount of paperwork needed in my opinion - who's brilliant idea was it anyway?



Blame 9/11 I think.


----------



## GWguy

Interesting....  one of the documents you can use as proof is a valid vehicle title.  Why do I have to bring a copy when they can just view it on their terminal?  I mean, this is the MVA after all.....


----------



## awpitt

Basically, Real ID is a set of federal standards that your license must comply with by October 2020.  If it is not in compliance by then, you will not be able to use your license for anything dealing with the federal govt. to include boarding a commercial flight or using it to enter a federal facility, or using it to get/renew a CAC.


----------



## GURPS

well hopefully this limits Illegals using stolen documents


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> Doesn't sound like I really need one.  I don't fly, I can't remember the last time I entered a federal facility, and I don't need a CAC.


Same.  I use my Passport if I fly.  BUT...  someone will give you grief eventually about it, so might as well get it done.


----------



## glhs837

After a certain point, no boarding aircraft for you. Not commercial ones anyway. Mine used in 2016 isnt compliant, so I set my appointment for early next month.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> I have to get my license renewed regardless and the impression I got was that if I don't bring all those documents with me they won't renew it.  I'm hoping they accept everything because I have one that might be questionable and I DON'T want to pay $79.00 to get something that will please DMV.  It says on their website that they need a government issued (or words to that effect) marriage certificate because the name is different than my birth certificate.  To the best of my knowledge, my marriage certificate is an original.  It's got a gold seal on it and you can just barely make out Circuit Court of Baltimore City imprinted on it.  It's not the normal seal that you get when you ask for a copy - you know the raised imprint.  On everything else that I've read they said original or certified copy like birth certificate, on the marriage certificate the site states government issued marriage certificate unless the Baltimore City imprint is government issued?  Wish I knew for sure before I go tomorrow.


The gold seal on my marriage certificate dried up and fell off, much like the marriage...  I still have it, but pretty sure it can't be used as an official document anymore.  Good luck tomorrow and let us know how you made out.


----------



## kwillia

I have a star, but not compliant.   Grr.


----------



## RoseRed

I'm confused.  I married in 1995 and legally changed to my married name.  I divorced in 2006 and kept my married name.  I have a valid passport.  Do I still have to provide and marriage and divorce certificates?  My drivers license doesn't expire until January 2020.  Do I have to renew early?

Also, where is this star that is being spoken of.  I don't see one on my license.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> uh oh.  Does that mean I can't get my license or that I can't get a compliant license?  It's $79.00 *ucking dollars to get document quickly.


I wasn't implying yours won't be accepted.  Go in and try.  Maybe between that and the other forms of ID you have, they'll accept it.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> I'm confused.  I married in 1995 and legally changed to my married name.  I divorced in 2006 and kept my married name.  I have a valid passport.  Do I still have to provide and marriage and divorce certificates?  My drivers license doesn't expire until January 2020.  Do I have to renew early?


You can go to the MVA link, enter your driver's license number and they will tell you if you are compliant. If not, they tell you what papers you need to provide to them to become compliant.

If not compliant by 2020, a driver's license though not expired, cannot be used as federal id.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> I'm confused.  I married in 1995 and legally changed to my married name.  I divorced in 2006 and kept my married name.  I have a valid passport.  Do I still have to provide and marriage and divorce certificates?  My drivers license doesn't expire until January 2020.  Do I have to renew early?
> 
> Also, where is this star that is being spoken of.  I don't see one on my license.


Follow the link provided, and it outlines exactly whats needed in your case.  If you don't have a star, you are not compliant.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> You can go to the MVA link, enter your driver's license number and they will tell you if you are compliant. If not, they tell you what papers you need to provide to them to become compliant.
> 
> If not compliant by 2020, a driver's license though not expired, cannot be used as federal id.


I'm already looking at that.  I don't understand.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> I'm already looking at that.  I don't understand.


First things first, did it say you were compliant?


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> First things first, did it say you were compliant?



Answer:
Although it’s not time yet for you to renew, documents will be needed for your next Maryland Driver's License or ID card renewal. *If you would like to present documents early and obtain the Secure Maryland Driver’s License or ID card, please CLICK HERE to begin gathering your documents and to schedule an appointment at a MDOT MVA branch office.  To obtain a duplicate or corrected Maryland Driver's License or ID card you will need to present documents. A $20 fee will apply.* 

_*Commercial Driver's License Holders- please visit a MDOT MVA branch office._ 

I'll assume that's a no.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Answer:
> Although it’s not time yet for you to renew, documents will be needed for your next Maryland Driver's License or ID card renewal. *If you would like to present documents early and obtain the Secure Maryland Driver’s License or ID card, please CLICK HERE to begin gathering your documents and to schedule an appointment at a MDOT MVA branch office.  To obtain a duplicate or corrected Maryland Driver's License or ID card you will need to present documents. A $20 fee will apply.*
> 
> _*Commercial Driver's License Holders- please visit a MDOT MVA branch office._
> 
> I'll assume that's a no.


You are not compliant.


----------



## GWguy

As it says:  you can renew to get a new license when yours expires, but if you don't have proof of SS # (original card) your new license will not have a star and will not be federally compliant, but is OK to drive with.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> As it says:  you can renew to get a new license when yours expires, but if you don't have proof of SS # (original card) your new license will not have a star and will not be federally compliant, but is OK to drive with.


So now I need to locate or obtain my SS card?  Why won't my passport cover all of this?


----------



## kom526

SailorGirl said:


> So what does this mean?
> 
> *Current Maryland driver's license or identification card holders* who do not have a verified US Social Security number and have maintained a valid license or ID card that has not expired for more than one year, are eligible to renew, but their new license or ID card will be federally non-compliant.
> 
> .


You could go to the mva website and follow the convenient checklist that is provided. It me a total of 2 minutes to assemble a printable form to help gather the required documents.


----------



## GWguy

An SS card is not required if you have a SSA-1099 form or a W2.  It's one of the three.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> An SS card is not required if you have a SSA-1099 form or a W2.  It's one of the three.


I have the W2.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> Maybe I'm reading into this too much.  I have my original social security card with my married name on it.  What I'm getting out of it is that because I do have a verified social security number that I am not eligible to renew my license on a non compliant status just in case they do not accept my original marriage certificate and let me get the compliant one.


Probably overthinking it.  Go in with more than you need.  SScard, marriage certificate, W2, vehicle title (if in your name), etc.  Go down the checklist and grab as many documents as you can to prove you're who you are.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> I have 18 documents ready to go tomorrow.  Maybe they'll just be happy to get me out of there once I start dazzling them with the overload.


If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullcrap.


----------



## DoWhat

Good article here.








						Md. Drivers Facing Longer Lines, Frustration on License Renewal to Comply with Federal Law
					

Drivers are facing longer lines and frustrating revisits to state offices over the next year when they renew their licenses due to tougher requirements that comply with the federal REAL ID law.



					www.somd.com


----------



## RoseRed

So I have plenty of time to get this done and can wait until next January.


----------



## glhs837

GWguy said:


> You are not compliant.





Pretty sure that's neither the first nor the last time Rose has heard that.......


----------



## RoseRed

glhs837 said:


> Pretty sure that's neither the first nor the last time Rose has heard that.......


Rules are made to be broken.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> So I have plenty of time to get this done and can wait until next January.


Enforcement of the REAL ID Act at the card level begins on October 1, 2020





						REAL ID FAQs
					






					www.mva.maryland.gov


----------



## DoWhat

SailorGirl said:


> I'm screwed.  It doesn't sound like they're going to accept my original marriage certificate.


If the MVA attendant helping you is male that might help your cause.
Just saying.


----------



## stgislander

Hang on... what's all this about appointments?   My license expires in April, and nothing in the material I received from MVA says anything about making an appointment.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Enforcement of the REAL ID Act at the card level begins on October 1, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL ID FAQs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mva.maryland.gov


Yes, I saw that date, thanks.

So this was passed in 2001 and given 19 years to implement!?!  WTF?



> The REAL ID Act is a federal law passed by Congress after Sept. 11, 2001, that establishes specific minimum federal standards for state-issued driver's licenses and ID cards to be accepted for certain federal purposes, like entering a federal building or boarding a domestic commercial flight. Enforcement of the REAL ID Act at the card level begins on October 1, 2020. Maryland has been Real ID compliant since 2011.


----------



## kom526

SailorGirl said:


> I'm screwed.  It doesn't sound like they're going to accept my original marriage certificate.


You are making an assumption based on one person's experience, which could probably be compounded by the MVA employee's ignorance. Instead trying to get your answers from here, (that you are constant questioning), why not call the MVA and ask them directly?


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> So I'm back to square one - I wonder if they can renew my drivers license and make it non compliant until I can provide all the required documentation.


I haven't read anything that says they won't renew a license.  From your own comment above about not having an SS#, the license can be renewed but will be non-compliant.


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> I have to get my license renewed regardless and the impression I got was that if I don't bring all those documents with me they won't renew it.  I'm hoping they accept everything because I have one that might be questionable and I DON'T want to pay $79.00 to get something that will please DMV.  It says on their website that they need a government issued (or words to that effect) marriage certificate because the name is different than my birth certificate.  To the best of my knowledge, my marriage certificate is an original.  It's got a gold seal on it and you can just barely make out Circuit Court of Baltimore City imprinted on it.  It's not the normal seal that you get when you ask for a copy - you know the raised imprint.  On everything else that I've read they said original or certified copy like birth certificate, on the marriage certificate the site states government issued marriage certificate unless the Baltimore City imprint is government issued?  Wish I knew for sure before I go tomorrow.



I dread when I renew in 2 years. I'm going to have to pay for a valid birth certificate because the one I've used my entire life is not what is required now by MVA and I'm going to have to pay for my marriage license that has been lost for over 25 years even though I'm divorced (but never took my maiden name back).


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> Hang on... what's all this about appointments?   My license expires in April, and nothing in the material I received from MVA says anything about making an appointment.




So I went to the website and entered in my number, said I wasnt compliant. Let me run through a documents list where i could check off the ones I knew I had in each category, print out a checklist so I can remember which ones I had selected and check them off before I leave. Then it  let me select my MVA location and set an appointment, and then print off a reminder card. Of course, "Display documents" might have more chances than "Renew license". Offered me I think the 22nd, but I didnt want that, selected the 1st of May and it offered me one 30 minute block.


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> I've actually already done that - it's the marriage certificate that's flipping me out because it's original and not something I requested from the government even though it was issued by the court of Baltimore and the gold seal says so.  It's also a 60 mile round trip for me which I know isn't much.   BUT... my engine light came on last week and although I got the repairs done, the very reputable people that I took it to told me that the engine light will come on again and they should be able to condemn the number one coil at that point and pinpoint what will fix it for good.  It's a little nerve wracking driving that far from home knowing that the light can come on at any minute.



I'm pretty sure you can request it thru the county/city government (I can't think of the branch name) to receive it by mail. I know I'm not going to Upper Marlboro to get mine if there's any way I can avoid it.


----------



## mitzi

RoseRed said:


> Yes, I saw that date, thanks.
> 
> So this was passed in 2001 and given 19 years to implement!?!  WTF?



I thought the exact same thing. I first heard of this a long time ago, but I've thought (until recently) it was only for new licenses. Not for people that have had licenses and been showing birth certificates for over 40 years. Just more BS and red tape for everyone.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Went to the website, my DL was issued in December 2013...expires March 2022.

_Is my Driver's License or ID Card affected by the federal Real ID Act?

Answer: No. Documents will not be needed for your next Maryland Driver's License or ID card transaction. If you would like to obtain the new Secure Maryland Driver's License or ID Card you may apply online for a duplicate at the MDOT MVA eStore for $20._

Appears that, as with any large size program, it works, sometimes.


----------



## RoseRed

mitzi said:


> I thought the exact same thing. I first heard of this a long time ago, but I've thought (until recently) it was only for new licenses. Not for people that have had licenses and been showing birth certificates for over 40 years. Just more BS and red tape for everyone.


I don't recall hearing about it, at all.


----------



## DoWhat

SailorGirl said:


> I could walk in there naked and it wouldn't help me.


Why?
Are you chubby?


----------



## mitzi

I have almost a year and a half before I need to renew. I'll start getting my documents about 6 months before. I'm pretty sure you can get them directly from whoever issued them. I'm going to have to contact Upper Marlboro for marriage license and D.C. for birth certificate. A friend of mine told me she got hers thru Vital Records. com but it cost more for them to process it for you. Good luck with yours. I'm usually a last minute person too. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GWguy

I needed a new birth certificate to get a passport.  I got it online from here for about $70:





						Order Vital Records & Birth Certificates Online | VitalChek
					

Order official birth certificates and vital records online through VitalChek. Government authorized documents. Safe, easy, secure, and fast!



					www.vitalchek.com
				



It was worth the cost to know I was able to get it fast and easy.  No running around.



mitzi said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get them directly from whoever issued them.


Not always.  I needed my birth certificate.  Went back to the hospital and Town Hall in NY only to find they had a fire and all old critical records were gone.  That's when I went to VitalChek.


----------



## spr1975wshs

I just made a VitalChek purchase to get a copy of our marriage certificate, and have used it extensively over the past 10 years to get birth and death certificates for family members as far back as my great grandparents.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> Hang on... what's all this about appointments?   My license expires in April, and nothing in the material I received from MVA says anything about making an appointment.





go on line to the MVA Website ... schedule your time


----------



## GURPS

http://license.mva.maryland.gov/checklist/checklist.aspx


----------



## my-thyme

Learn something new every day...Thanks SoMDOnline!!!


----------



## RodRugg

After my grandma got her license took away for jumping out of a moving car, they made her take the test all over again.  They gave her a new license and the only ID she had was a Social Security card and a picture of herself holding a picture of herself being born that my great grandpa took, and they didn't even use that.  She even got to pick which photo they used since they took so many because they said she bit down so hard in the first few that it didn't even look human.  Anyways, one ID was all it took and she drove home legally.


----------



## GWguy

Well, that sucks.  At least you know the real score, now.


----------



## GWguy

I wouldn't normally promote this, but there is a grace period to renew, although I'm not sure what it is without researching.  My license unknowingly expired while I was in NY.  It was a week before I could get back to MVA to renew, no questions asked, just a simple renew.  Maybe you could get your paperwork together, then head up to MVA post-fact?

From the MVA website:
*How do I renew my license if it has been expired for one (1) year or more?*
To have your license reissued, you will need to pass the applicable vision screening, knowledge  and driving skills road test;  You may be required to present your age, identity and residency documents. Please start your application online.

So, looks lke if it's less than a year, just a renew.


----------



## Grumpy

GWguy said:


> I wouldn't normally promote this, but there is a grace period to renew, although I'm not sure what it is without researching.  My license unknowingly expired while I was in NY.  It was a week before I could get back to MVA to renew, no questions asked, just a simple renew.



My license was dead for 2 months without me knowing it until used it for an ID and the guy said this has been expired for 2 months. If I was notified to renew, I never saw it. Went to MVA, explained what happened and they said it happens all the time..Just paid the renewal fee and I was good to go.


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> So I went to the website and entered in my number, said I wasnt compliant. Let me run through a documents list where i could check off the ones I knew I had in each category, print out a checklist so I can remember which ones I had selected and check them off before I leave. Then it  let me select my MVA location and set an appointment, and then print off a reminder card. Of course, "Display documents" might have more chances than "Renew license". Offered me I think the 22nd, but I didnt want that, selected the 1st of May and it offered me one 30 minute block.



I followed your recommendation including making an appointment.  I tried to remember the good and bad days to go to MVA.  Not sure if there is such a thing anymore so I chose Thurs the 28th.   I guess having an appointment is better than just going in and waiting for your number to be called.


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> So the guy at the front desk looked at my marriage certificate and said I don't think this is going to fly but they'll decide at the other desk (I assume he meant at the desk where they actually do the license).  They called my number 15 minutes later, I came over and she said have a seat I'm not done with this person yet.  She nodded her head at the chair in front on her and when I started to sit she snapped at me and said not there over there.  I thought I'm screwed.  She called me 10 minutes later and did not ever unfold my marriage certificate.  Zero interest.  Less than zero interest.  And she was just as nice as she could be.
> 
> Strongly strongly suggest to any interested party to make an appointment.  It was a zoo in there.



So you were able to renew? That's great. The MVA employees probably here more bitching about the new requirements. That's a job I wouldn't want.


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> I was thank you and no one was more shocked about that than me.
> 
> I was standing right near the front desk during my wait and two women were turned away for not having that damned marriage certificate - even heard one "arguing" that she's had that married name for 31 years and no one has ever asked her to prove it before.  I guess I can understand why, but it pisses me off that men don't have to prove anything - burden is on the woman.  It makes a lot more sense to me now that some women don't take the guys name when they wed.



I never, ever had to show mine. So when I lost it, I didn't think it was a big deal. Now years later, we're all finding out what a pain it can be. I just hate having to spend more money to prove who I am when they've accepted who I am by my birth certificate 45 years ago.  Only once did I have to prove I graduated high school for a job. Diploma was lost with the marriage certificate.  So Upper Marlboro sends me a copy of a document saying I graduated and had my grades listed. Just what I wanted my new employer to see, my high school grades  when I was in my late thirties at the time.  Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## GWguy

SailorGirl said:


> So the guy at the front desk looked at my marriage certificate and said I don't think this is going to fly but they'll decide at the other desk (I assume he meant at the desk where they actually do the license).  They called my number 15 minutes later, I came over and she said have a seat I'm not done with this person yet.  She nodded her head at the chair in front on her and when I started to sit she snapped at me and said not there over there.  I thought I'm screwed.  She called me 10 minutes later and did not ever unfold my marriage certificate.  Zero interest.  Less than zero interest.  And she was just as nice as she could be.
> 
> Strongly strongly suggest to any interested party to make an appointment.  It was a zoo in there.


Most excellent.  

Happy this is over?


----------



## stgislander

SailorGirl said:


> It's silly isn't it?  Hey if you need a copy of your marriage certificate, I don't think you need to drive to Upper Marlboro, I found something on the web this morning that allows you to write to the court for a copy for like $5.00.  Can't find it now but I bet if I search a little bit I can again.  You have time enough to get it without paying a small fortune though.
> 
> When I rule the world - I plan on changing the rules and making men take our last names and proving it to DMV.



In the 21st century, why take a different last name just because of marriage.  My wife didn't take mine and I couldn't care any less.


----------



## GWguy

stgislander said:


> In the 21st century, why take a different last name just because of marriage.  My wife didn't take mine and I couldn't care any less.


My ex kept her name too, it was just easier for bank accounts and such.  Especially when it came to the divorce.... clean and simple.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> My ex kept her name too, it was just easier for bank accounts and such.  Especially when it came to the divorce.... clean and simple.


I kept mine because we shared a child.  I have also not compelled to go back to my maiden name.


----------



## Grumpy

Almost a 100 replies, this has all the making of a MR/Gilligan thread...Whoda thunk it?


----------



## Ken King

Grumpy said:


> Almost a 100 replies, this has all the making of a MR/Gilligan thread...Whoda thunk it?


Wait till they go renew the compliant license.  I was renewing my Fed compliant a few years ago, lo and behold I was rejected, they some how didn't get the scan of my documents right.  Even though the license was compliant, I no longer was.  So back across a couple mountains and up the hollow to grab it all again.  Oh, this was in WV by the way.  And I like this DMV way more then Maryland.


----------



## mitzi

SailorGirl said:


> It's silly isn't it?  Hey if you need a copy of your marriage certificate, I don't think you need to drive to Upper Marlboro, I found something on the web this morning that allows you to write to the court for a copy for like $5.00.  Can't find it now but I bet if I search a little bit I can again.  You have time enough to get it without paying a small fortune though.
> 
> When I rule the world - I plan on changing the rules and making men take our last names and proving it to DMV.



Thanks. I was pretty sure I could. I got the papers that proved I graduated thru the mail.


----------



## mitzi

Ken King said:


> Wait till they go renew the compliant license.  I was renewing my Fed compliant a few years ago, lo and behold I was rejected, they some how didn't get the scan of my documents right.  Even though the license was compliant, I no longer was.  So back across a couple mountains and up the hollow to grab it all again.  Oh, this was in WV by the way.  And I like this DMV way more then Maryland.



What does the compliant mean? Did I miss it in this thread?


----------



## mitzi

stgislander said:


> In the 21st century, why take a different last name just because of marriage.  My wife didn't take mine and I couldn't care any less.


 
Keeping your maiden name was a pretty new thing when I got married. People were just starting to do that.


----------



## spr1975wshs

mitzi said:


> Keeping your maiden name was a pretty new thing when I got married. People were just starting to do that.


When Anita and I got married in June 82, her keeping her family name was a bit of a fashion forward thing to do.
I had no problem with it, tis a perfectly good name. Besides, we had 3 state and 1 federal government bureaucracy to deal with, along with financial institutions...why give them a chance to screw up any vital records?


----------



## Ken King

mitzi said:


> What does the compliant mean? Did I miss it in this thread?


Compliant = I had previously provided them with all the required documentation to obtain a Federally compliant ID/driver's license (REAL ID).


----------



## Osprey5721

I walked in without appointment this past Monday at 0830.  Initial line had about 20 folks waiting to get a number.  They had 2 employees behind counter doing intake and another employee walking the line checking everyone's needs.   I was there to present my Real ID documents and get my updated license early (it's not actually due for renewal until Sep 2021).   They inspected my documents before giving me a number. They accepted my Valid Passport, W2, DD214, St Marys County Property Tax Bill and my Mortgage Bill.   It took about an hour for my number to get called and another 15 minutes for them to scan in my documents and go through the renewal process.  There was no charge for renewing early ( actually it's not a renewal becaus the new license will only be good until Sept 2021) I will have to renew the new license in Sept 2021 for $40.  My new Real ID Licence will take 7-10 days to be issued and will be mailed to my address on file.  I still have my current license until the new one arrive via mail.


----------



## GWguy

Just saw this.  Some added information, especially regarding the use of the middle name vs the middle initial in your name.  If you have an initial on your passport, your passport may be rejected as proof.








						New Driver’s License Requirements Producing Anger, Frustration - Southern Maryland News Net
					

The new driver’s license requirements demanded by federal law are not only producing long lines at Maryland Motor Vehicle Administration offices, but anger and frustration for many who are having their documents rejected to get a compliant REAL ID.




					smnewsnet.com


----------



## Tech

GWguy said:


> Just saw this.  Some added information, especially regarding the use of the middle name vs the middle initial in your name.  If you have an initial on your passport, your passport may be rejected as proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Driver’s License Requirements Producing Anger, Frustration - Southern Maryland News Net
> 
> 
> The new driver’s license requirements demanded by federal law are not only producing long lines at Maryland Motor Vehicle Administration offices, but anger and frustration for many who are having their documents rejected to get a compliant REAL ID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smnewsnet.com


The problem that I will have. Some have an initial, others do not.


----------



## GWguy

Tech said:


> The problem that I will have. Some have an initial, others do not.


Just checked mine.  I'm OK.


----------



## stgislander

Let me say this to anyone that needs to do anything at MVA...

MAKE AN APPOINTMENT!!!

At 9:15am, there had to be at least 25 people waiting for driver's license renewal when I checked in for my 9:30 appointment.  I didn't even have a chance to find a place to wait before they called my number.  I took me maybe 15 minutes to get new photo, eye test, documents scanned, and answer a few questions.

The worse part of the whole experience were all the eyes burning holes like lasers into the back of my head as sat down at the station.


----------



## Catman2

Liz Taylor and the Gabor sisters could never renew.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

FYI if your social security card has been laminated then it is not a valid SS card.  The military laminated many recruits cards back in the day and now the MVA is telling them that invalidated their card.  

In the 1980s my mom felt the need to laminate everything so mine was laminated by her.


----------



## GWguy

My SS card actually came with 2 cards.  I laminated one, kept the other locked away.

I remember years ago someone saying a laminated card wasn't valid for anything.


----------



## Ken King

I just looked at my SS card (original and old), and what I find funny is that while I was required to show it to get my DL it clearly states that it is "For Social Security and Tax Purposes - Not For Identification",.  So if it isn't for ID why the Hell does it need to be shown?


----------



## TCROW

Ken King said:


> I just looked at my SS card (original and old), and what I find funny is that while I was required to show it to get my DL it clearly states that it is "For Social Security and Tax Purposes - Not For Identification",.  So if it isn't for ID why the Hell does it need to be shown?



I always thought that proscription was for non-government entities.


----------



## MiddleGround

My favorite comment is the one about not being able to use your older VALID driver's license for anything but, you can use an old high school transcript for proof of residence. SMDH!!


----------



## Catman2

Can you renew JUST for driving and procuring liquor? I will be non conforming.


----------



## GWguy

That's probably fine as long as you have an alternate valid proof, like a passport when you need to fly or something.

I figure there's gonna be that one unexpected time I need validated proof, and I won't have my passport with me, but I'll most likely have my license.  Might as well get it validated.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

FWIW you may need a Real ID compliant drivers license to apply for social security in the future.  Sort of silly considering you use your social security card to get the compliant drivers license....

I would think just about any of these forms of ID are pretty easy to fake.


----------



## GWguy

Ok.... here's a question:  I have a star on my license, but it is not compliant.  The only reason I know that is because I went to the MVA site to check it.  If I, like so many others, have a star and try to use it as compliant ID, who except the MVA can check to see that it's really compliant or not?  How would they know it's not unless they check somewhere?  Are they going to take the time to actually do that if they see a star?  Like a ticket agent at an airline....  will they actually verify the star isn't a real star?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

What is the star for then?


----------



## GWguy

It was 'supposed' to be for validating that you were indeed compliant, but MVA screwed up.  As far as I can see, there is no way for anyone other than MVA to verify that you are or are not compliant, even if you have the star.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

GWguy said:


> It was 'supposed' to be for validating that you were indeed compliant, but MVA screwed up.  As far as I can see, there is no way for anyone other than MVA to verify that you are or are not compliant, even if you have the star.


Oh great,  I wonder if that means even after we go through all this crap that airlines will not want to accept a MD license to let us on aircraft.


----------



## GWguy

Nothing would surprise me.  I'm just going to try and cover as many bases as I can.


----------



## frequentflier

So are they sending out notifications? Any idea how and if this affects CDL's?


----------



## GWguy

I wouldn't wait for a notice.  Just hit up the website and run  your license.
http://www.mva.maryland.gov/realid/realidlookup.htm


----------



## SandieGarry

GWguy said:


> I wouldn't wait for a notice.  Just hit up the website and run  your license.
> http://www.mva.maryland.gov/realid/realidlookup.htm



Yep, renewed mine last year, it has a star. Went to the MVA site, not compliant. I'll update it next year.


----------



## lucky_bee

stgislander said:


> Let me say this to anyone that needs to do anything at MVA...
> 
> MAKE AN APPOINTMENT!!!
> 
> At 9:15am, there had to be at least 25 people waiting for driver's license renewal when I checked in for my 9:30 appointment.  I didn't even have a chance to find a place to wait before they called my number.  I took me maybe 15 minutes to get new photo, eye test, documents scanned, and answer a few questions.
> 
> The worse part of the whole experience were all the eyes burning holes like lasers into the back of my head as sat down at the station.



seriously, where can I make the apt online? I've scoured the entire website, googled it, etc. and can only find the option to make an apt if I'm taking a DL test. I'm strictly going in for a name change/address change (already been to SS, just waiting for the card in the mail)


----------



## softtouch

Ken King said:


> I just looked at my SS card (original and old), and what I find funny is that while I was required to show it to get my DL it clearly states that it is "For Social Security and Tax Purposes - Not For Identification",.  So if it isn't for ID why the Hell does it need to be shown?


One explanation:








						Why does my old social security card say it can’t be used as ID?
					

Dear John: Let’s get with the program here. They didn’t mean your social security number couldn’t be used for identification purposes, just that the card itself couldn’t be …




					www.straightdope.com


----------



## Clem72

Ken King said:


> I just looked at my SS card (original and old), and what I find funny is that while I was required to show it to get my DL it clearly states that it is "For Social Security and Tax Purposes - Not For Identification",.  So if it isn't for ID why the Hell does it need to be shown?



I think the distinction is that you didn't HAVE to show it, you were allowed to show it.  Same way you can use a utility bill at the MVA to prove your identity without it also being an ID.


----------



## stgislander

lucky_bee said:


> seriously, where can I make the apt online? I've scoured the entire website, googled it, etc. and can only find the option to make an apt if I'm taking a DL test. I'm strictly going in for a name change/address change (already been to SS, just waiting for the card in the mail)


Start here - http://license.mva.maryland.gov/CheckList/default.aspx

In the "I need..." pull down menu, select "To present REAL ID documents", answer the name change question, and press "Click to Proceed".  After you "gather" all of your documents, it should allow you to make an appointment.


----------



## Tech

SailorGirl said:


> To identify you as Jewish.


That would be a six point star.


----------



## softtouch

My Granddaughter and her husband stopped by this morning. He in the Air Force and they came up from N.C so he could renew his drivers license before he deploys. He still has his MD tags and license. They rejected him because he needs something to prove he used to live in MD.
Something besides his license or car registration. He lived at home when he enlisted. He is going to see if he can find something there that proves he used to live there.


----------



## stgislander

Being that he's still on AD, I would think a copy of his State Income Tax return would be enough to prove residency.


----------



## nutz

stgislander said:


> Being that he's still on AD, I would think a copy of his State Income Tax return would be enough to prove residency.


AH, if only you could read minds. The MVA folks seem to go out of their way to not br helpful. I received the notice to renew without the insert and showed up without documentation. BUT, I had my car registration, proof of insurance and military retiree ID (need a DD 214 for proof) nope not enough.  Second trip when asked about veteran status, I said yes but cant prove it because I lack a DD214, the reply was of course we can use your ID.
The proof of insurance circle can be even more fun and exciting.


----------



## stgislander

Okay, this is interesting.  I received my new driver's license today.  I went back to the MVA website to see if it is REAL ID compliant, and it came back... No.


----------



## awpitt

stgislander said:


> Okay, this is interesting.  I received my new driver's license today.  I went back to the MVA website to see if it is REAL ID compliant, and it came back... No.




That is just so wrong. I think it's time that people start "spamming" our elected officials.  I understand what the DMV is trying to accomplish but I think they're going about it all wrong.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Okay, this is interesting.  I received my new driver's license today.  I went back to the MVA website to see if it is REAL ID compliant, and it came back... No.


Just.......wow.  You can't make this stuff up.  "MVA..setting the bar for efficient and responsive customer service".


----------



## stgislander

I'm guessing that there is one (maybe two) MVA employee up in Glen Burnie, who's job is to check each set of scanned documents with their Mk 1 Mod 0 eyeball before checking the Compliant box in the REAL ID database.


----------



## GWguy

I was going to ask.... for those who have gone thru this, which MVA site did you go to?


----------



## stgislander

GWguy said:


> I was going to ask.... for those who have gone thru this, which MVA site did you go to?



I went to the Loveville office.


----------



## Catman2

Is there any way to not present a birth certificate?


----------



## Catman2

I mean is there any way around it...


----------



## Miker/t

Catman2 said:


> I mean is there any way around it...



Passport or 2 of the below from what I can tell.


----------



## spr1975wshs

stgislander said:


> Being that he's still on AD, I would think a copy of his State Income Tax return would be enough to prove residency.


We had Vermont registration for the years we were in college there, plus my wife's time in the USAF, about 18 years total.
One of the secretaries in the engineering department would let you keep a mailbox on her porch, her house number was 12, ours was # 12 1/2, next came 12 1/3, 12 1/4...she'd forward any mail...always had one non-essential bill go to that address. Vermont did most everything by mail than, after the initial visit to the DMV.

We kept that because at the time, Vermont did not tax military pay.


----------



## David

This just in...

*MDOT MVA adds more than 2,700 extra appointments to weekly schedule to address REAL ID customer needs*

_Eight high-volume branch offices extend appointments on Tuesdays and Saturdays through May 4_

GLEN BURNIE (March 7, 2019) – With the October 1, 2020, deadline to get federally-required REAL ID driver's licenses or ID cards, the Maryland Department of Transportation Motor Vehicle Administration (MDOT MVA) has added more than 2,700 extra appointments a week. MDOT MVA has permanently added more than 1,900 appointments to its weekly schedule to address the needs of customers statewide. In addition, on March 6, eight branches that handle a high volume of driver's license transactions added more than 800 appointments during extended hours on Tuesdays and Saturdays through May 4. Customers with appointments are guaranteed to be seen within 15 minutes of their scheduled time.

"MDOT MVA is committed to providing premier customer service to the citizens of Maryland," said Administrator Chrissy Nizer. "During high-volume periods, an appointment is a great way to ensure that you can complete your transaction quickly. We understand how valuable our customers' time is and our goal is to make your visit to MDOT MVA as simple as possible."

Statewide, 1,915 appointments a week have been permanently added during extended hours on Thursdays when branches are open until 6:30 p.m. and during traditional hours Monday through Friday.

At the eight high-volume branches – Annapolis, Belair, Columbia, Glen Burnie, Largo, Parkville, Waldorf and Walnut Hill – 806 appointments a week have been added through May 4. These extra appointments are during extended hours on Tuesdays, when the branches will be open from 8:30 a.m. to 6:30 p.m., and extended hours on Saturdays from 8:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m.

MDOT MVA has a 98 percent customer satisfaction rate for the professionalism, friendliness and helpfulness of employees. The agency is in the process of hiring up to 100 additional staff to ensure these high standards remain in place.

To make a REAL ID visit to MDOT MVA simple, customers are encouraged to visit the REAL ID webpage at www.mva.maryland.gov/realid. In addition to a guide that allows customers to go through a checklist of common documents acceptable for REAL ID, the website contains a toolkit with videos, sample communication and more to help prepare family, friends, employees, constituents, students and many other groups for the October 1, 2020, REAL ID deadline. The website also walks people through making an online appointment. In another customer service effort, MDOT MVA recently began calling customers to remind them of their appointments and ensure they are well prepared for a REAL ID visit.

MDOT MVA is committed to communicating about REAL ID to all Marylanders. As part of this outreach effort, MDOT MVA is partnering with BWI Marshall Airport to advertise REAL ID at information kiosks, flight departure boards, baggage claim areas and more.

The federal REAL ID Act, created post 9/11, creates a security standard for driver's licenses and identification cards nationwide. The federal REAL ID Act requires Maryland residents to bring in documentation of age and identity, social security, and two documents proving a Maryland residential address to meet federal security standards for state-issued licenses and identification cards. Effective October 1, 2020, Marylanders must have all official documents on file and be REAL ID compliant in order to use a state-issued driver's license or identification card to board an airplane or visit federal government facilities.


----------



## stgislander

stgislander said:


> Okay, this is interesting.  I received my new driver's license today.  I went back to the MVA website to see if it is REAL ID compliant, and it came back... No.


Still not compliant.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

stgislander said:


> Still not compliant.


Was just about to ask you that question.


----------



## John Z

I just went through the renewal in late December.  Got appointment, gathered docs, went in, everything went smoothly.

Then because of this thread, went to the MVA website to check REAL ID status.  If you are getting "no...." like this, I believe that means your ID is compliant.


----------



## PrchJrkr

So, if one doesn't ever plan to fly or visit a federal facility, a Real ID isn't actually required?


----------



## awpitt

PrchJrkr said:


> So, if one doesn't ever plan to fly or visit a federal facility, a Real ID isn't actually required?



No.

Or, if one does plan to fly or visit a federal facility and they have a U.S. Passport, Real ID doesn't matter.


----------



## stgislander

John Z said:


> I just went through the renewal in late December.  Got appointment, gathered docs, went in, everything went smoothly.
> 
> Then because of this thread, went to the MVA website to check REAL ID status.  If you are getting "no...." like this, I believe that means your ID is compliant.


Good point.  Going back and looking at the wording of the question and the answer, it appears that my DL is compliant.


----------



## Gilligan

awpitt said:


> No.
> 
> Or, if one does plan to fly or visit a federal facility and they have a U.S. Passport, Real ID doesn't matter.


That's why I'm not stressing the RealID mess...I always use my passport as IOD at airports anyway.


----------



## beachcat

whats funny is you jump through all these hoops to prove who you are, and yet, you can choose an x for gender neutral.  I mean, if you're proving who you are, doesn't that include if your a male or female?


----------



## BernieP

beachcat said:


> whats funny is you jump through all these hoops to prove who you are, and yet, you can choose an x for gender neutral.  I mean, if you're proving who you are, doesn't that include if your a male or female?



I think they should have to prove the "X" applies.


----------



## stgislander

Damn.  I don't remember the person doing my renewal giving me the choice.  I may have check 'X' just for gits and shiggles.


----------



## Catman2

What do y'all think of my renewal package....birth certificate, SS card, tax papers, mortgage bill, car insurance bill, HOA statement  . Good?


----------



## BernieP

Catman2 said:


> What do y'all think of my renewal package....birth certificate, SS card, tax papers, mortgage bill, car insurance bill, HOA statement  . Good?


What's with all the "papers" and I'm not sure what a birth certificate and SS card proves, not unless you have photographic identification to prove you are who you claim to be.


----------



## Catman2

BernieP said:


> What's with all the "papers" and I'm not sure what a birth certificate and SS card proves, not unless you have photographic identification to prove you are who you claim to be.


See previous 8 pages of posts.


----------



## lucky_bee

Catman2 said:


> What do y'all think of my renewal package....birth certificate, SS card, tax papers, mortgage bill, car insurance bill, HOA statement  . Good?


I went in Friday with a previously made apointment (holy **** it was packed), I brought passport, old DL, car registration, house bill, W-2, and new SS card. He didn't even need the W-2 or bill. When I made the apt (seriously, thank you @stgislander), it gave me a list of documents needed based on what my apt was for. 

I was in and out within 20 mins. I got LOTS of dirty looks  new DL card should arrive in the mail this week.


----------



## stgislander

lucky_bee said:


> I went in Friday with a previously made apointment (holy **** it was packed), I brought passport, old DL, car registration, house bill, W-2, and new SS card. He didn't even need the W-2 or bill. When I made the apt (seriously, thank you @stgislander), it gave me a list of documents needed based on what my apt was for.
> 
> I was in and out within 20 mins. I got LOTS of dirty looks  new DL card should arrive in the mail this week.


Glad I could help.


----------



## Catman2

lucky_bee said:


> I went in Friday with a previously made apointment (holy **** it was packed), I brought passport, old DL, car registration, house bill, W-2, and new SS card. He didn't even need the W-2 or bill. When I made the apt (seriously, thank you @stgislander), it gave me a list of documents needed based on what my apt was for.
> 
> I was in and out within 20 mins. I got LOTS of dirty looks  new DL card should arrive in the mail this week.


Where were you?


----------



## lucky_bee

Catman2 said:


> Where were you?


the Loveville/St. Mary's MVA


----------



## PrchJrkr

Went into the Loveville office yesterday to renew trailer tags. What a fuster cluck. I love the kiosk.


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> Went into the Loveville office yesterday to renew trailer tags. What a fuster cluck. I love the kiosk.


I do renewals online, get it in the mail a few days later.  Just did two trailers.  Don't even have to get out of the easy chair.


----------



## Catman2

In line at PF today at 8 am. Inside MVA office at 8 30. Out at 9.


----------



## PrchJrkr

GWguy said:


> I do renewals online, get it in the mail a few days later.  Just did two trailers.  Don't even have to get out of the easy chair.



The only reason I went in was to get them to switch my Jetta registration to a one year renewal. I don't like to let them use my money interest free for 12 months. That sure didn't happen.


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> The only reason I went in was to get them to switch my Jetta registration to a one year renewal. I don't like to let them use my money interest free for 12 months. That sure didn't happen.


Yeah, that kinda sounds like a losing argument before you even get there.  Worth the try, tho.


----------



## Midnightrider

PrchJrkr said:


> The only reason I went in was to get them to switch my Jetta registration to a one year renewal. I don't like to let them use my money interest free for 12 months. That sure didn't happen.


Only a Cheap assed Jetta owner would go to the mva over that.



I went to loveville today. It was packed with a line out the door. Once I got in an employee came over to ask what I was there for. When I said I had an appointment he went and got me a number, checked my documents and whispered ‘you are next’. 
Sure enough my number came up next and I bypassed the line and all the people sitting in the waiting area. I was in and out in about 15mins


----------



## PrchJrkr

Midnightrider said:


> Only a Cheap assed Jetta owner would go to the mva over that.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to loveville today. It was packed with a line out the door. Once I got in an employee came over to ask what I was there for. When I said I had an appointment he went and got me a number, checked my documents and whispered ‘you are next’.
> Sure enough my number came up next and I bypassed the line and all the people sitting in the waiting area. I was in and out in about 15mins



Only a pussy would allow another man to whisper any fuqing thing in his ear.


----------



## Midnightrider

PrchJrkr said:


> Only a pussy would allow another man to whisper any fuqing thing in his ear.


Bwhahahaha 
Your imagination is pretty good. You probably even think you are cool when you are driving a beater Jetta that won’t make it two years...... 
you must be on a fixed income if you think it’s worth going to the mva for that.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Nailed it! Little beater TDI...

Getting 40-45 mpg with a very impressive 1/4 mile time and a kick ass stereo is my idea of a beater. We won't even discuss the comfort and handling. Although, I would like to swap the 5 speed out for a 6 shooter. It would be nice to get the mileage up around 50, but my boats are taking up too much time and money to worry about saving a few of my SSI dollars.

How are those his and his priuses working out?


----------



## Midnightrider

PrchJrkr said:


> Nailed it! Little beater TDI...
> 
> Getting 40-45 mpg with a very impressive 1/4 mile time and a kick ass stereo is my idea of a beater. We won't even discuss the comfort and handling. Although, I would like to swap the 5 speed out for a 6 shooter. It would be nice to get the mileage up around 50, but my boats are taking up too much time and money to worry about saving a few of my SSI dollars.
> 
> How are those his and his priuses working out?


 


Keep saving those shekels and you might be able to afford some maintenance on that yard art you call ‘boats’.


----------



## Miker/t

Had appointment in Waldorf this morning for 1030, wife's at 1045.  I just need documents scanned, she was renewing her license.  Got there a little before 1030 and we were out by 1100.  There were at least 100 people in line.  Appointment is definatly the way to go.


----------



## softtouch

My current license expires in 2024. It has the real-id star but is not compliant.
Do I just need a document scan? Or a new license?


----------



## MiddleGround

They need to be making people re-take the written, eye, and driving tests with all the accidents happening around here! Last I looked, there were half a dozen in the last 3-4 days! I'd bet that half the people would fail the written miserably if they had to take it.


----------



## stgislander

softtouch said:


> My current license expires in 2024. It has the real-id star but is not compliant.
> Do I just need a document scan? Or a new license?


Should be just a document scan.


----------



## Catman2

softtouch said:


> My current license expires in 2024. It has the real-id star but is not compliant.
> Do I just need a document scan? Or a new license?


You will get a notice to bring stuff in.


----------



## softtouch

Catman2 said:


> You will get a notice to bring stuff in.


Thank you


----------



## awpitt

I finally got my stuff squared away yesterday.  Was in and out of the Loveville office in 11 minutes.


----------



## BOP

awpitt said:


> Basically, Real ID is a set of federal standards that your license must comply with by October 2020.  If it is not in compliance by then, you will not be able to use your license for anything dealing with the federal govt. to include boarding a commercial flight or using it to enter a federal facility, or using it to get/renew a CAC.


So, do illegal aliens - er, undocumented demonrat voters - have to be Real ID compliant in the states that issue them driver's licenses?


----------



## awpitt

BOP said:


> So, do illegal aliens - er, undocumented demonrat voters - have to be Real ID compliant in the states that issue them driver's licenses?



Google is amazing.......

http://www.mva.maryland.gov/announcements/non-compliant-driver-license-ID-cards.htm


----------



## Chris0nllyn

awpitt said:


> Google is amazing.......
> 
> http://www.mva.maryland.gov/announcements/non-compliant-driver-license-ID-cards.htm



I wish actual citizens had the option of a "non-compliant" license.


----------



## awpitt

Chris0nllyn said:


> I wish actual citizens had the option of a "non-compliant" license.



That's a good point.  Especially since, if someone has a passport, there's no need for a Real ID compliant license.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

awpitt said:


> That's a good point.  Especially since, if someone has a passport, there's no need for a Real ID compliant license.



Given the recent security breaches, I just don't trust Uncle Sam to store all that sensitive data. 

Not to mention the FBI's use of facial recognition software using driver's license photos. 


> Secure driver's licenses and identification documents are a vital component of a holistic national security strategy. Law enforcement must be able to rely on government-issued identification documents and know that the bearer of such a document is who he or she claims to be.







__





						REAL ID | Homeland Security
					






					www.dhs.gov


----------



## Kyle

Chris0nllyn said:


> Not to mention the FBI's use of facial recognition software using driver's license photos.



Drive around in black-face.  The software has a 65% failure rate for non-Caucasian.


----------



## hitchicken

I tried to follow along with entries in this thread.  No one has seemed to mention the probability for Identity Theft with this Real ID requirement.  That seems to be a lot of identifying documentation to be turning over to an underpaid, overworked DMV employee who might succumb to the temptation to sell it.  Too much info available in one place that might be hacked.  Seems this is more likely to increase ID theft.

Am I being overly concerned?   'Tin foil hat on.'


----------



## GURPS

hitchicken said:


> Am I being overly concerned? 'Tin foil hat on.'



Nope .... but with any Gov db that is a risk.

however that was my reasoning for using all 'vehicle related information, beyond the SS # required ....


Maryland vehicle registration card or title
Insurance card or policy


no tax returns or pay stubs or any of the rest of it


----------



## black dog

hitchicken said:


> I tried to follow along with entries in this thread.  No one has seemed to mention the probability for Identity Theft with this Real ID requirement.  That seems to be a lot of identifying documentation to be turning over to an* underpaid, overworked DMV employee* who might succumb to the temptation to sell it.  Too much info available in one place that might be hacked.  Seems this is more likely to increase ID theft.
> 
> Am I being overly concerned?   'Tin foil hat on.'




 What Branch of MD MVA does that happen at?


----------



## hitchicken

black dog said:


> What Branch of MD MVA does that happen at?


I dunno... are they all overpaid?  Does that guarantee they won't succumb?


----------



## GWguy

hitchicken said:


> I dunno... are they all overpaid?  Does that guarantee they won't succumb?


No different than targeting military or contractor employees, you know, the training we all got every year?  Subversives look for people with monetary problems, home issues, known grief with an employer.....  and offer them money to sell out.  Some do sell out.


----------



## awpitt

hitchicken said:


> I tried to follow along with entries in this thread.  No one has seemed to mention the probability for Identity Theft with this Real ID requirement.  That seems to be a lot of identifying documentation to be turning over to an underpaid, overworked DMV employee who might succumb to the temptation to sell it.  Too much info available in one place that might be hacked.  Seems this is more likely to increase ID theft.
> 
> Am I being overly concerned?   'Tin foil hat on.'



You're being overly concerned.  When I went to the MVA, the employee just scanned my docs into system and gave them back to me. Very simple.


----------



## hitchicken

GWguy said:


> No different than targeting military or contractor employees, you know, the training we all got every year?  Subversives look for people with monetary problems, home issues, known grief with an employer.....  and offer them money to sell out.  Some do sell out.


Retired for a while.   Missed that training.  Military and contractors are a smaller segment of the population that the entire general population.  Punching another hole (bigger) in the bucket is just increasing the leak.   You're making my point.


----------



## GWguy

hitchicken said:


> Retired for a while.   Missed that training.  Military and contractors are a smaller segment of the population that the entire general population.  Punching another hole (bigger) in the bucket is just increasing the leak.   You're making my point.


And I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## hitchicken

awpitt said:


> You're being overly concerned.  When I went to the MVA, the employee just scanned my docs into system and gave them back to me. Very simple.


I'm not just talking the clerk who took your information.  It goes up or down the line and may be available to any DMV employee with a computer.


----------



## hitchicken

...who uses the name of their cat as a password.


----------



## awpitt

hitchicken said:


> I'm not just talking the clerk who took your information.  It goes up or down the line and may be available to any DMV employee with a computer.



Well, if they want to steal my SMECO info and pay my bill, I won't complain. Md MVA has had my SSN since 1982.


----------



## black dog

Never owned an animal that didnt earn its own keep.   


awpitt said:


> Well, if they want to steal my SMECO info and pay my bill, I won't complain. Md MVA has had my SSN since 1982.


LOL,, How long has SSA had everyone's SS number?


----------



## BernieP

hitchicken said:


> ...who uses the name of their cat as a password.


username is pussy, password cat


----------



## BernieP

awpitt said:


> You're being overly concerned.  When I went to the MVA, the employee just scanned my docs into system and gave them back to me. Very simple.


I think it's utterly ridiculous the amount of personally identifiable information the MVA collects.
This is the same agency, if not the same office that had an employee issuing licenses to illegals.
Just why are citizens required to go through this paperwork drill when the ****ing state is a sanctuary state and therefore doesn't support the DHS and INS in enforcing immigration laws.
But I bet they will find a convenient excuse to print a license / ID for a non-citizen because it's safer...
Hopefully they use your SSN

Frankly, when I started working your SSN was for federal tax purpose (social security) only.
I was not suppose to be a federal / nationwide identification number.
Now every mother and their uncle demands to see not just the number, but the card.
Like really, I can print them up a dime a dozen.


----------



## TPD

What if I’m homeless, no mail with an address on it - can I get a license?


----------



## glhs837

hitchicken said:


> ...who uses the name of their cat as a password.



Wait, was I not supposed to do that? 



TPD said:


> What if I’m homeless, no mail with an address on it - can I get a license?



Hows your immigration status looking, Pedro? Think they even set up an express lane, since you wont need all that silly paperwork citizens do  But I cant be sure becuase I dont read Spanish


----------



## Gilligan

awpitt said:


> Google is amazing.......
> 
> http://www.mva.maryland.gov/announcements/non-compliant-driver-license-ID-cards.htm


yeah..it's not like the wetbacks are planning to leave by aircraft  anyway...


----------



## BernieP

awpitt said:


> Google is amazing.......
> 
> http://www.mva.maryland.gov/announcements/non-compliant-driver-license-ID-cards.htm



My guess is because MD issues driver licenses to non-citizens, particularly those without legal immigration status, WE have to provide additional paperwork to prove what they should have already known.

Here's my take on this, MD style.  You can get a valid driver's license and register to vote (motor voter) without proof of citizenship or even legal immigration status.   You can then go to the polls and vote, because after all, immigration law isn't a Maryland problem and we certainly can't ask at the polls for identification or proof of citizenship.

The freaking inmates have been running the asylum.


----------



## littlelady

BernieP said:


> My guess is because MD issues driver licenses to non-citizens, particularly those without legal immigration status, WE have to provide additional paperwork to prove what they should have already known.
> 
> Here's my take on this, MD style.  You can get a valid driver's license and register to vote (motor voter) without proof of citizenship or even legal immigration status.   You can then go to the polls and vote, because after all, immigration law isn't a Maryland problem and we certainly can't ask at the polls for identification or proof of citizenship.
> 
> The freaking inmates have been running the asylum.



Agree, and have thought the same for a while now.


----------



## RareBreed

I haven't read all the responses so sorry if it's already been answered but is getting a Real ID mandatory?


----------



## hitchicken

RareBreed said:


> I haven't read all the responses so sorry if it's already been answered but is getting a Real ID mandatory?


The short answer is 'yes'.  There are exceptions too numerous to list here.  You should go to the source:  The DHS.  Link below:

https://www.dhs.gov/real-id

There is also a legit DHS Real ID website for MD that allows you to check by your driver's license number, but I'm not sure about that. 

I realize you're very busy, but... you really should Google it and check your individual situation yourself.  You should also read the entries in this thread because they are entertaining, informative and often factual.


----------



## BernieP

littlelady said:


> Agree, and have thought the same for a while now.


From  the DHS website


> *Q: How does REAL ID implementation impact states that provide driver's licenses and IDs to certain non-citizens/undocumented immigrants?*
> REAL ID allows compliant states to issue driver's licenses and identification cards where the identity of the applicant cannot be assured or for whom lawful presence is not determined.  In fact, some states currently issue such noncompliant cards to undocumented individuals. These cards must clearly state on their face (and in the machine readable zone) that it is not acceptable for official purposes and must use a unique design or color to differentiate them from compliant cards.  DHS cautions against assuming that possession of a noncompliant card indicates the holder is an undocumented individual, given that several states issue noncompliant licenses for reasons unrelated to lawful presence.


So the real ID push in MD, and the reason for forcing you to renew 4 years early is so they can kisss Casa Maryland ass.


----------



## awpitt

BernieP said:


> My guess is because MD issues driver licenses to non-citizens, particularly those without legal immigration status, WE have to provide additional paperwork to prove what they should have already known.



The additional documentation requirement is a result of new requirements set by the Feds in late 2018.  That's why a lot of us who thought we had Real ID (the Star) ended up going back to the MVA to provide the aditional documentation that's required by the Feds.



BernieP said:


> Here's my take on this, MD style.  You can get a valid driver's license and register to vote (motor voter) without proof of citizenship or even legal immigration status.   You can then go to the polls and vote, because after all, immigration law isn't a Maryland problem and we certainly can't ask at the polls for identification or proof of citizenship.



Undocumented immigrants cannot get a Real ID compliant driver's license nor register to vote (motor voter) in Maryland.


----------



## BernieP

awpitt said:


> The additional documentation requirement is a result of new requirements set by the Feds in late 2018.  That's why a lot of us who thought we had Real ID (the Star) ended up going back to the MVA to provide the aditional documentation that's required by the Feds.
> 
> 
> 
> Undocumented immigrants *cannot get a Real ID complian*t driver's license nor register to vote (motor voter) in Maryland.


I said, "get a valid driver's license".   If they have a valid drivers license, what's stopping them from registering to vote?
MVA might not register them, but when the "parties" run voter registration drives, if they have a license someone might sign them up.
Once the paperwork is in do you think the people doing verification are going to actually check MVA records to see what restrictions are there.


----------



## officeguy

Went on Tue and had the new DL in the mail on Friday.  With all the complaining about the MVA, this was actually a reasonable experience.


----------



## stgislander

Posted on TheBayNet.  MD RealID receives DHS recert.

https://www.thebaynet.com/articles/0819/marylands-real-id-program-receives-recertification.html


----------



## Editor

Here's the latest on this program:









						Maryland’s REAL ID Program Receives Recertification from U.S. Department of Homeland Security
					

Federal review is part of REAL ID process; Maryland recognition is first in nation   Glen Burnie, Md. (August 8, 2019) – The U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) has given the Maryland Department of Transportation Motor Vehicle Administration (MDOT MVA) its stamp of approval for its...




					forums.somd.com


----------



## awpitt

This came out today......

Maryland recalls 8,000 Real ID driver’s licenses

https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2019/08/15/maryland-recalls-real-id-drivers-licenses/


----------



## wubbles

Weird, mine got recalled a month ago but no news story.  I did get a new email today saying the same thing, that it has been recalled.


----------



## RareBreed

Husband and I go to get ours at the end of the month.


----------



## awpitt

wubbles said:


> Weird, mine got recalled a month ago but no news story.  I did get a new email today saying the same thing, that it has been recalled.



The news story I posted covers your license.  There was a group of licensees who had until June to bring their documents to the MVA. That deadline was extended to July.  So now, the people who didn't meet the deadline are having their licenses recalled.  The next group of people have until November 5th to bring their documents to the MVA.  I was part of the Nov 5th group but I took care of everything last month so I'm good to go.  I was in and out of the MVA in 13 minutes.

Bottom line, if you haven't already, make an appointment with the MVA and get your stuff squared away.


----------



## RareBreed

awpitt said:


> The news story I posted covers your license.  There was a group of licensees who had until June to bring their documents to the MVA. That deadline was extended to July.  So now, the people who didn't meet the deadline are having their licenses recalled.  The next group of people have until November 5th to bring their documents to the MVA.  I was part of the Nov 5th group but I took care of everything last month so I'm good to go.  I was in and out of the MVA in 13 minutes.
> 
> Bottom line, if you haven't already, make an appointment with the MVA and get your stuff squared away.


We have until December but decided to get it done ASAP because we figured others would wait until closer to the deadline.


----------



## BernieP

Do they compensate you for the time off from work and the gas to drive up to freaking Loveville?


----------



## BernieP

Nothing to see here

JUDICIAL WATCH VICTORY: FEDERAL COURT ORDERS MARYLAND TO PRODUCE VOTER REGISTRATION LIST DATA TO JUDICIAL WATCH



> Judicial Watch had sought the Maryland voter list data after discovering that t*here were more registered voters in Montgomery County than citizens over the age of 18 who could register*. U.S. District Court Judge Ellen Lipton Hollander rejected Maryland’s objections to providing the voter list information under Section 8(i) of the National Voter Registration Act:
> 
> The dispute over the voter registration list arose from an April 11, 2017, notice letter sent to Maryland election officials, in which Judicial Watch explained Montgomery County had an impossibly high registration rate. The letter threatened a lawsuit if the problems with Montgomery County’s voter rolls were not fixed. The letter also requested access to Montgomery County voter registration lists in order to evaluate the efficacy of any “programs and activities conducted for the purpose of ensuring the accuracy and currency of Maryland’s official eligible voter lists during the past 2 years.”
> 
> Democrat Maryland officials, in response, attacked and smeared Judicial Watch by suggesting it was an agent of Russia.



Wonder how that motor voter law is working out, got a state ID from MVA, good to go.


----------



## Tech

BernieP said:


> Nothing to see here
> 
> JUDICIAL WATCH VICTORY: FEDERAL COURT ORDERS MARYLAND TO PRODUCE VOTER REGISTRATION LIST DATA TO JUDICIAL WATCH
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how that motor voter law is working out, got a state ID from MVA, good to go.


By linking a DL to voting is good, you have to show proof who you are and where you live. Now just link the pollbooks when you check in to vote to the DL for the photo.

Of course the left considers purging people from voter rolls when they appear on the SSDI as voter suppresion.


----------



## awpitt

BernieP said:


> Do they compensate you for the time off from work and the gas to drive up to freaking Loveville?



No.  It's not their responsibility.  If you want to blame anyone, blame the Trump Administration. They're the one who changed the requirements last year. They're the reason Maryland, and other states, are having to recall licenses.


----------



## MiddleGround

awpitt said:


> No.  It's not their responsibility.  If you want to blame anyone, blame the Trump Administration. They're the one who changed the requirements last year. They're the reason Maryland, and other states, are having to recall licenses.



Wasn't this signed into law back in 2008 at the end of Bush's term? Isn't THAT where this all began? Swore I read that somewhere.

And... it's not their job to do their job correctly?


----------



## awpitt

MiddleGround said:


> Wasn't this signed into law back in 2008 at the end of Bush's term? Isn't THAT where this all began? Swore I read that somewhere.
> 
> And... it's not their job to do their job correctly?




Yes. It was one of the results after 9-11. That being Real ID. And Maryland was one of the first states to redo their licences. However, last year,  the Trump Administration changed the requirements which is why Maryland is now having to get people to come back to the MVA with the newly required documents.


----------



## BernieP

Tech said:


> By linking a DL to voting is good, you have to show proof who you are and where you live. Now just link the pollbooks when you check in to vote to the DL for the photo.
> 
> Of course the left considers purging people from voter rolls when they appear on the SSDI as voter suppresion.


Not if they issue license to non-citizens.   Besides, I don't think they can ask for ID when you go to the poll, just name.


----------



## awpitt

BernieP said:


> Not if they issue license to non-citizens.   Besides, I don't think they can ask for ID when you go to the poll, just name.



They could always add a voter registration designation on the license. Something a non-citizen wouldn't be able to get. They've already done that for Veterans. I showed my DD-214 at the MVA and now my license shows that I'm a Veteran.


----------



## Tech

awpitt said:


> They could always add a voter registration designation on the license. Something a non-citizen wouldn't be able to get. They've already done that for Veterans. I showed my DD-214 at the MVA and now my license shows that I'm a Veteran.


Or even simpler, can't prove you're a citizen upon application, ALIEN stamped across it. Can't prove you're here legally, one not issued.


----------



## catlingirl

Stupid question but do we have to pay to show our documents and to add a Veteran designation to our drivers license, if it’s already been renewed recently. And can a person be fined if license is suspended for not bringing in documents? Thanks


----------



## awpitt

catlingirl said:


> Stupid question but do we have to pay to show our documents and to add a Veteran designation to our drivers license, if it’s already been renewed recently. And can a person be fined if license is suspended for not bringing in documents? Thanks



I didn't have to pay to show documents. Still have my same license. They just update the database for the Feds.  If they confiscate your license, you'll get a receipt you can use to drive in order to go to MVA. The license will not be suspended.  If you want the Veteran designator added to your license, there will be a cost for getting a replacement license.


----------



## catlingirl

awpitt said:


> I didn't have to pay to show documents. Still have my same license. They just update the database for the Feds.  If they confiscate your license, you'll get a receipt you can use to drive in order to go to MVA. The license will not be suspended.  If you want the Veteran designator added to your license, there will be a cost for getting a replacement license.


Thank you


----------



## frequentflier

Heading there tomorrow. With an appointment and every piece of documentation I can think of, I hope to be in and out quickly and hassle free!


----------



## Cruiserchick

I received my notice to update my paperwork by 2/20/20.    No rush needed for an appointment.    The requirements are self explanatory in the letter.    I know of no other state having to reissue the REALID license.  As usual, Maryland misinterpreting the 2008 regulations for the ID.   Guess we need someone in state government who can read and understand.


----------



## catlingirl

frequentflier said:


> Heading there tomorrow. With an appointment and every piece of documentation I can think of, I hope to be in and out quickly and hassle free!


I am also but to Waldorf. Good luck


----------



## awpitt

frequentflier said:


> Heading there tomorrow. With an appointment and every piece of documentation I can think of, I hope to be in and out quickly and hassle free!




Expect to be there less than 30 minutes.  My time there was 13 minutes.


----------



## awpitt

Cruiserchick said:


> I received my notice to update my paperwork by 2/20/20.    No rush needed for an appointment.    The requirements are self explanatory in the letter.    I know of no other state having to reissue the REALID license.  As usual, Maryland misinterpreting the 2008 regulations for the ID.   Guess we need someone in state government who can read and understand.



Actually, it's not the state's fault. When Real ID was first passed, Maryland was one of the first states to comply.  Maryland has been Real ID compliant since 2011.  The problem now is that the Trump administration changed the Real ID requirements last year.  So, now, the MVA is having to get people to come in with their documents in order to be in compliance with the NEW requirements.  Maryland is not "reissuing" licenses that already have a Star.  The are only adding the new documents to the database for the Feds.

Maryland's actions  have resulted in Maryland being the first state to be in compliance with the new requirements.




Editor said:


> _*Federal review is part of REAL ID process; Maryland recognition is first in nation*_
> 
> *Glen Burnie, Md. (August 8, 2019)* – The U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) has given the Maryland Department of Transportation Motor Vehicle Administration (MDOT MVA) its stamp of approval for its compliance with federal REAL ID requirements. The agency on Wednesday recertified MDOT MVA’s REAL ID process, making Maryland the first state to achieve that designation.
> 
> The recertification affirms that Maryland has all documentation and security procedures in place that are required to make the state’s REAL ID driver’s licenses and identification cards compliant with federal law. In 2011, Maryland became one of the first states in the nation to have its REAL ID process certified. The REAL ID Act requires all states to recertify periodically, on a timetable determined by DHS.
> 
> “With about 14 months to go until the October 1, 2020, deadline for REAL ID, more than half of Marylanders are REAL ID compliant,” said MDOT MVA Administrator Chrissy Nizer. “I want to thank our customers for taking the time to collect their documents and come to our branches. With this recertification, Marylanders can feel confident their REAL ID driver’s license or identification card is one of the most secure in the country.”
> 
> The REAL ID Act was passed by Congress after the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, and creates standards for secure driver’s licenses and identification cards nationwide. By the October 2020 deadline, all Marylanders must have documents on file and be REAL ID compliant to use a state-issued driver’s license or identification card to board an airplane or enter federal government facilities. Documents required include: a birth certificate or passport, proof of social security and two documents proving Maryland residence.
> 
> Since launching its REAL ID process, MDOT MVA has expanded its appointment schedule, and now has more than 4,000 appointments available every day. In addition, the agency has extended hours on Thursdays statewide, and opened annex offices in Parkville and Columbia to help accommodate REAL ID customers.
> 
> “This recertification acknowledges all the hard work our MDOT MVA team has done to make it easier for customers to comply with REAL ID,” said Administrator Nizer.
> 
> MDOT MVA launched a secure online REAL ID Look Up tool, at realid.mva.maryland.gov, that allows customers to determine if they are REAL ID compliant or if action is needed. Customers can also access the Online Document Guide and make an appointment. Those with appointments are guaranteed to be seen within 15 minutes of their scheduled time. MDOT MVA has also expanded its social media and outreach efforts. REAL ID Ambassadors have attended 81 community events across the state since April to help educate Marylanders. Check out the outreach calendar to see when representatives will be at upcoming events.


----------



## frequentflier

awpitt said:


> Expect to be there less than 30 minutes.  My time there was 13 minutes.


I was in and out in probably 13 minutes as well.  The place was crazy busy, too! The longest wait was in line to check in.
Once I was back in Calvert, I counted my blessings that I don't have to drive in St May's Co often! Ditto for crossing the bridge.  I almost got hit by someone that sped up to the merge and no one would let him in and he squeezed in front of a truck behind me that didn't want to let him in.


----------



## catlingirl

Thanks for the idea of making an appt. I got to mine at 11:30 and was out at 11:45. My appt was for 12.. Now to take my husband sometime soon to do it again.


----------



## GWguy

I'm not due until 20-Nov, but have received MANY emails reminding me, and just now got a snail-mail just reiterating the same thing again.


----------



## awpitt

GWguy said:


> I'm not due until 20-Nov, but have received MANY emails reminding me, and just now got a snail-mail just reiterating the same thing again.



Okay?  So, what are you waiting for?  My deadline was Nov 5th. I took care of last month.  I made my appointment in mid-June. The earliest available appointment was mid-July.  Don't wait until the last minute.


----------



## GWguy

awpitt said:


> Okay?  So, what are you waiting for?  My deadline was Nov 5th. I took care of last month.  I made my appointment in mid-June. The earliest available appointment was mid-July.  Don't wait until the last minute.


Well, I'mSO frikkin proud of you!!!!!

I'll get there when I feel like it.


----------



## awpitt

GWguy said:


> Well, I'mSO frikkin proud of you!!!!!
> 
> I'll get there when I feel like it.



Get there when you feel like it. Just trying to give you a heads up so you don't get caught in the last minute rush with the rest of the procrastinators. 

You're welcome.


----------



## BernieP

Tech said:


> Or even simpler, can't prove you're a citizen upon application, ALIEN stamped across it. Can't prove you're here legally, one not issued.


the problem is, for political reasons they won't do that.
I'm beginning to think the powers that be on both sides want it that way for different reasons.


----------



## BernieP

awpitt said:


> Okay?  So, what are you waiting for?  My deadline was Nov 5th. I took care of last month.  I made my appointment in mid-June. The earliest available appointment was mid-July.  Don't wait until the last minute.


I'm in with Gilligan, I'm in no freaking rush to take a half day off from work to run up and back to Loveville.
On top of that I don't have a new license, I must have just missed out, not scheduled for renewal until 2025.
So my question is, are they going to now force me to get a new license, and pay for it?
I know those with the new MD license and all only have to bring their paperwork to the MVA.


----------



## awpitt

BernieP said:


> I'm in with Gilligan, I'm in no freaking rush to take a half day off from work to run up and back to Loveville.
> On top of that I don't have a new license, I must have just missed out, not scheduled for renewal until 2025.
> So my question is, are they going to now force me to get a new license, and pay for it?
> I know those with the new MD license and all only have to bring their paperwork to the MVA.




My date of expiration is 2025 also.  That tells me that you have a license with a star on it (upper right corner) because my license has a star.  If that's the case, you just need to bring in the documentation so they can scan it into the database for the Feds.  You don't need to take a half day off work in order to do this. If you make an appointment, you'll be in and out of the MVA in less than 15 minutes.  That's how it worked for both me and my wife.  Just schedule an appoint for late afternoon and leave work a little early. It's really not that difficult.


----------



## BernieP

awpitt said:


> My date of expiration is 2025 also.  That tells me that you have a license with a star on it (upper right corner) because my license has a star.  If that's the case, you just need to bring in the documentation so they can scan it into the database for the Feds.  You don't need to take a half day off work in order to do this. If you make an appointment, you'll be in and out of the MVA in less than 15 minutes.  That's how it worked for both me and my wife.  Just schedule an appoint for late afternoon and leave work a little early. It's really not that difficult.


I do not have the new license, no star, the old plain one.
Factor almost an hour each way into that round trip.   So it is significantly more time off than 15 minutes, assuming they are running on time.


----------



## DoWhat

awpitt said:


> Okay?  So, what are you waiting for?  My deadline was Nov 5th. I took care of last month.  I made my appointment in mid-June. The earliest available appointment was mid-July.  Don't wait until the last minute.


Thank You for the reminder.
I too am due by Nov.
I will schedule an appointment today, because of your reminder.
Thanks again.


----------



## awpitt

BernieP said:


> I do not have the new license, no star, the old plain one.
> Factor almost an hour each way into that round trip. So it is significantly more time off than 15 minutes, assuming they are running on time.



That's odd. My license was issued Aug 2017. Expires Aug 2025. It has a star so I didn't need to be issued a new license.  So, if yours doesn't have a star, you need to be issued a new license.  I don't think the cost will be the same as an actual renewal though since you won't be renewing. I think the cost will be $20 which is what it costs to get a replacement license.  

As far as the time involved, the MVA can't put a branch on every corner and can't account for where everyone lives and works. I didn't say total time required would be 15 minutes. That's just the time that will be spent at the MVA.  As to how far away you live/work from the MVA is not the MVA's problem.  Just be glad they have the Loveville office now.  Years ago, the choice was Waldorf or Annapolis.


----------



## frequentflier

Despite my license needing to be renewed in July 2020, I went ahead and took care of being "in compliance". I will have to pay again to renew in 2020. But additionally, I just got my Commercial DL physical and they no longer fax paperwork in so I was going to have to take certificate there anyways by the end of August. It was worth the $20 to have an appt and not have to wait. And wait. And wait some more!


----------



## Tech

BernieP said:


> I do not have the new license, no star, the old plain one.
> Factor almost an hour each way into that round trip.   So it is significantly more time off than 15 minutes, assuming they are running on time.


From what I can find, you have a valid driver's license till it expires. After a certain date, you will not be able to use it for ID is certain circumstances such as boarding an aircraft. Can not determine if you need to bring it into Real ID compliance when it comes up for renewal.


----------



## awpitt

Tech said:


> From what I can find, you have a valid driver's license till it expires. After a certain date, you will not be able to use it for ID is certain circumstances such as boarding an aircraft. Can not determine if you need to bring it into Real ID compliance when it comes up for renewal.



All licenses, regardless of expiration date, have to be Real ID compliant by Oct 1, 2020.  The MD MVA is putting non compliant licensees into staggered groups so everyone doesn't procrastinate and try to visit the MVA all at the last minute.  Each group has its own due date.  In my case it was Nov 5th. If someone does not bring their documents to the MVA by their assigned due date, their license will be "recalled" which means if they get pulled over, the cop will take their license and give them a receipt that will allow them to drive long enough to visit the MVA with their documents and be issued a Real ID compliant license.


----------



## Tech

awpitt said:


> All licenses, regardless of expiration date, have to be Real ID compliant by Oct 1, 2020.  The MD MVA is putting non compliant licensees into staggered groups so everyone doesn't procrastinate and try to visit the MVA all at the last minute.  Each group has its own due date.  In my case it was Nov 5th. If someone does not bring their documents to the MVA by their assigned due date, their license will be "recalled" which means if they get pulled over, the cop will take their license and give them a receipt that will allow them to drive long enough to visit the MVA with their documents and be issued a Real ID compliant license.


The recall only referred to those DL that have been issued under the belief they were Real I'D compliant and are embossed with the star. The taking of the DL by the police is to remove "fake" Real ID cards.
The Oct 2020 date is a separate issue. To use a DL as an ID to board a flight it must be Real ID compliant after that date. 
If you have a valid license that is non compliant then you need to bring other ID such as a passport.


----------



## awpitt

Tech said:


> The recall only referred to those DL that have been issued under the belief they were Real I'D compliant and are embossed with the star. The taking of the DL by the police is to remove "fake" Real ID cards.
> The Oct 2020 date is a separate issue. To use a DL as an ID to board a flight it must be Real ID compliant after that date.
> If you have a valid license that is non compliant then you need to bring other ID such as a passport.




Good point. I stand corrected.


----------



## Tech

awpitt said:


> Good point. I stand corrected.


What I haven't found are those who hold the "old" license will need to become compliant on renewal? It would be easier from the state's standpoint, fewer options for MVA to screw up.


----------



## Goldenhawk

Tech said:


> The recall only referred to those DL that have been issued under the belief they were Real I'D compliant and are embossed with the star. The taking of the DL by the police is to remove "fake" Real ID cards.
> The Oct 2020 date is a separate issue. To use a DL as an ID to board a flight it must be Real ID compliant after that date.
> If you have a valid license that is non compliant then you need to bring other ID such as a passport.


If you're really a privacy hound or you just want to buck the system, you CAN board an airline without any photo id... if you're prepared for a rather intensive and intrusive screening.

From https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/identification
*



			Forgot Your ID?
		
Click to expand...

*


> In the event you arrive at the airport without valid identification, because it is lost or at home, you may still be allowed to fly. The TSA officer may ask you to complete an identity verification process which includes collecting information such as your name, current address, and other personal information to confirm your identity. If your identity is confirmed, you will be allowed to enter the screening checkpoint. You will be subject to additional screening, to include a patdown and screening of carry-on property.
> 
> You will not be allowed to enter the security checkpoint if your identity cannot be confirmed, you chose to not provide proper identification or you decline to cooperate with the identity verification process.
> 
> TSA recommends that you arrive at least two hours in advance of your flight time.


----------



## awpitt

Tech said:


> What I haven't found are those who hold the "old" license will need to become compliant on renewal? It would be easier from the state's standpoint, fewer options for MVA to screw up.



When someone gets the license renewal reminder in the mail, people with Real ID non-compliant licenses will be told that they have to bring the additional documentation in order to renew.


> ...documents will be needed for your next Maryland Driver's License or ID card transaction. *If you would like to present documents early and obtain the Secure Maryland Driver’s License or ID card, please CLICK HERE to begin gathering your documents and to schedule an appointment at a MDOT MVA branch office.  To obtain a duplicate or corrected Maryland Driver's License or ID card you will need to present documents. A $20 fee will apply.*



People with Real ID compliant licenses will be given in option to renew online.


> No. Documents will not be needed for your next Maryland Driver's License or ID card transaction. You may be eligible to complete your next transaction online at the MDOT MVA eStore.


----------



## officeguy

awpitt said:


> They could always add a voter registration designation on the license. Something a non-citizen wouldn't be able to get. They've already done that for Veterans. I showed my DD-214 at the MVA and now my license shows that I'm a Veteran.



That would defeat the purpose......


----------



## frequentflier

Went last Weds afternoon; had my new license in mail this morning (Monday). I am not easily impressed but may consider being impressed with how quick this was.


----------



## RareBreed

Went yesterday. Appointment was at 3:15. Checked in at 3:10 and was heading out the door at 3:20!


----------



## awpitt

officeguy said:


> That would defeat the purpose......



Why?


----------



## officeguy

RareBreed said:


> Went yesterday. Appointment was at 3:15. Checked in at 3:10 and was heading out the door at 3:20!



There you are with your facts again. It takes 'half a day' damnit!


----------



## awpitt

officeguy said:


> There you are with your facts again. It takes 'half a day' damnit!




There are some people who expect the MVA to come to them.


----------



## officeguy

awpitt said:


> There are some people who expect the MVA to come to them.



My wife went last week. She still had the previous version. Looked up the documents she needed online and made an appointment. As her schedule changed, she showed up an hour before the scheduled time but the folks at the Loveville office got her taken care of in 30min. New license arrived 3 days later.

You can disagree about the need for RealID and the mess created between MDOT and the feds, but the actual act of upgrading DLs at  this point has been executed well.


----------



## awpitt

officeguy said:


> My wife went last week. She still had the previous version. Looked up the documents she needed online and made an appointment. As her schedule changed, she showed up an hour before the scheduled time but the folks at the Loveville office got her taken care of in 30min. New license arrived 3 days later.
> 
> You can disagree about the need for RealID and the mess created between MDOT and the feds, but the actual act of upgrading DLs at  this point has been executed well.




I don't disagree about the need for RealID but the mess between MDOT and the feds was created by the Feds.   I also feel that MDOT has been handling that mess very well.  The only people I've heard complaints from are those who didn't follow the directions given by the MVA.


----------



## kwillia

awpitt said:


> I don't disagree about the need for RealID but the mess between MDOT and the feds was created by the Feds.   I also feel that MDOT has been handling that mess very well.  The only people I've heard complaints from are those who didn't follow the directions given by the MVA.


I  recall reading that PA was declared 100% compliment months ago. That makes me believe MD dropped the ball somehow.


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:


> I recall reading PA was 100% compliment months ag
> I  recall reading that PA was declared 100% compliment months ago. That makes me believe MD dropped the ball somehow.



iPhone autocorrect.


----------



## awpitt

kwillia said:


> I  recall reading that PA was declared 100% compliment months ago. That makes me believe MD dropped the ball somehow.



MD didn't drop the ball.  MD was in compliance in 2012. PA wasn't.  Then the Feds changed the requirements and MD was stuck with having to have people come back in with additional docs.  PA's initial compliance wasn't until after the Feds changed the requirements.


----------



## MrZ06

I don't see what all the big fuss is.  I'm still using the old school licence without an problems.  I'm glad I never updated to that new crab licence.


----------



## awpitt

MrZ06 said:


> I don't see what all the big fuss is.  I'm still using the old school licence without an problems.  I'm glad I never updated to that new crab licence.



Well, if you try to fly after Oct 1, 2020 with your existing license, it won't work.  If you have a passport, you're covered.


----------



## DoWhat

MrZ06 said:


> I don't see what all the big fuss is.  I'm still using the old school licence without an problems.  I'm glad I never updated to that new crab licence.





awpitt said:


> Well, if you try to fly after Oct 1, 2020 with your existing license, it won't work.  If you have a passport, you're covered.


He does not fly, he drives his Prius wherever he needs to go.


----------



## MrZ06

awpitt said:


> Well, if you try to fly after Oct 1, 2020 with your existing license, it won't work.  If you have a passport, you're covered.



My licence expires in September 2020.  I'm sure all the bugs will be worked out of the system by then.


----------



## MrZ06

DoWhat said:


> He does not fly, he drives his Prius wherever he needs to go.



I sold that care several years ago after the engine blew up.


----------



## RoseRed

Did I miss the part where your renewed license is good for 8 years?


----------



## awpitt

RoseRed said:


> Did I miss the part where your renewed license is good for 8 years?




Not sure if you missed it or not but my current license was issued in 8/2017 and is good until 8/2025.


----------



## Gilligan

Dang...wish mine was good for that long... 5years between renewals and medical card renewed every 2 years.


----------



## ginwoman

SailorGirl said:


> Doesn't sound like I really need one.  I don't fly, I can't remember the last time I entered a federal facility, and I don't need a CAC.


What is a CAC?


----------



## kwillia

ginwoman said:


> What is a CAC?


Common Access Card issued by DOD


----------



## GWguy

ginwoman said:


> What is a CAC?


The sound most people make when confronted bullcrap.  Almost like a cat hair ball kind of sound.


----------



## Goldenhawk

kwillia said:


> Common Access Card issued by DOD


To be a little more informative: it's the common ID card required all military personnel, as well as for civilian and contractor personnel entry onto Department of Defense facilities, as well as the physical token / chip that is needed to log into government computer systems.





__





						Common Access Card (CAC)
					





					www.cac.mil


----------



## spr1975wshs

MrZ06 said:


> I don't see what all the big fuss is.  I'm still using the old school licence without an problems.  I'm glad I never updated to that new crab licence.


I have the crab, as does my wife.
She got an email alert last week that we will need to pay the$20 and get the star even though the crab is compliant.


----------



## GWguy

Just got back from DMV.  Probably not easy for working folks who have things to do on a Saturday, but this is THE BEST time to go.  There was no one there, no lines at at anywhere.  I was _literally_ in and out in 5 minutes, and really didn't need that appointment.

Side note:  a laminated SS card IS ok _if it can be clearly read_.  Attendant said they are not supposed to, but because so many people have them laminated, they will accept them.  I'm sure there will be that attendant that sticks to their guns and won't....  Don't know about more recent SS cards, but back in the '60s when I got mine, it came as a card with two parts.  You signed both and detached the actual SS card to use.  The stub (which I still have and brought with me) has your signature and the SS number on it and can be used as well as the SS card itself.


----------



## Catman2

GWguy said:


> Just got back from DMV.  Probably not easy for working folks who have things to do on a Saturday, but this is THE BEST time to go.  There was no one there, no lines at at anywhere.  I was _literally_ in and out in 5 minutes, and really didn't need that appointment.
> 
> Side note:  a laminated SS card IS ok _if it can be clearly read_.  Attendant said they are not supposed to, but because so many people have them laminated, they will accept them.  I'm sure there will be that attendant that sticks to their guns and won't....  Don't know about more recent SS cards, but back in the '60s when I got mine, it came as a card with two parts.  You signed both and detached the actual SS card to use.  The stub (which I still have and brought with me) has your signature and the SS number on it and can be used as well as the SS card itself.


Doesn't the SSC say "not for identification "?


----------



## GWguy

Catman2 said:


> Doesn't the SSC say "not for identification "?


Sure does.  But the DMV checklist for RealID lists the SSC as valid ID.


----------



## awpitt

spr1975wshs said:


> I have the crab, as does my wife.
> She got an email alert last week that we will need to pay the$20 and get the star even though the crab is compliant.



The "crab" is not compliant.


----------



## awpitt

GWguy said:


> Sure does.  But the DMV checklist for RealID lists the SSC as valid ID.



That's odd.   Neither my SS card from 1975 nor the new one I got three weeks ago say anything about good or not good for Identification.   Having said that, *the Maryland Real ID list DOES NOT list the SSC as a valid ID.*

Goes to this Website:     http://license.mva.maryland.gov/CheckList/default.aspx 

Select "To present Real ID documents" and go through the exercise.

The first step is proof of age and identity.  You will find the the social security card is not one of the acceptable documents. 

The second step is Proof of social security.  This is where you need your social security card or your most recent W-2 that shows your social security number or a SSA-1099.

The third step is where you need two proofs of residential address. Utility bills, banks statements, etc.


----------



## GWguy

You're just splitting hairs.  Every piece of document you use is to prove who you are.  Proving Social Security is again a reaffirmation that you are who you say you are, even if they call it something else.


----------



## awpitt

GWguy said:


> You're just splitting hairs.  Every piece of document you use is to prove who you are.  Proving Social Security is again a reaffirmation that you are who you say you are, even if they call it something else.



I'm not "splitting hairs". I'm stating what the MVA site says and what they use each document for. The MVA uses the SS card to verify that the person is authorized to work in the U.S. which is a federal Real ID requirement.  

If a person shows a SS card but fails to show any of the documents listed under Step One (proof of age and identity), they will not be issued a Real ID compliant license.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> You're just splitting hairs.



*gasp"..not him!...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GWguy said:


> You're just splitting hairs.


Horse hairs are pretty thick and easy enough to split. As are a cat's whiskers. Chinchilla hair though, wow, that some thin fluffy stuff. Need a magnifier to split those things.


----------



## GWguy

smh.
I've got better things to do.


----------



## Kyle

... And while every born in the USA Maryland resident is jumping through fire hoops and killing a leave day to produce documents proving they're a citizen for MVA... Every border jumping, river crossing illegal is still able to get a MD Permit.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> ... And while every born in the USA Maryland resident is jumping through fire hoops and killing a leave day to produce documents proving they're a citizen for MVA... Every border jumping, river crossing illegal is still able to get a MD Permit.


Yes, but they won't be able to fly on an airplane.  Don't you feel safer knowing that?  




I better put this here just in case.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Yes, but they won't be able to fly on an airplane.  Don't you feel safer knowing that?


Oh yeah.


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> smh.
> I've got better things to do.


Like what?


----------



## Gilligan

DoWhat said:


> Like what?


polishing the hitch on his camping trailer....


----------



## jazz lady

I finally received an email notification that my license wasn't compliant, which I already knew, even though it has the REAL ID star and doesn't expire until 2025.  I have until May 12, 2020 to bring in my documents, which I already have and just need to schedule an appointment.


----------



## Clem72

jazz lady said:


> I finally received an email notification that my license wasn't compliant, which I already knew, even though it has the REAL ID star and doesn't expire until 2025.  I have until May 12, 2020 to bring in my documents, which I already have and just need to schedule an appointment.



Mine expires in 2021, I haven't received any such letter.


----------



## jazz lady

Clem72 said:


> Mine expires in 2021, I haven't received any such letter.


This was an email.  I haven't yet received a letter in the snail mail.


----------



## Clem72

jazz lady said:


> This was an email.  I haven't yet received a letter in the snail mail.



So I just went to the MVA website, says Real ID is required prior to October 2020.  Then I checked my license number and it says I haven't been set an appointment and I can just bring my documents when I renew my license, or I can come early and pay $20 to upgrade my license.  My renewal is in 2021.

So it sounds like they decided I needed to pay them $20.


----------



## awpitt

Clem72 said:


> So I just went to the MVA website, says Real ID is required prior to October 2020.  Then I checked my license number and it says I haven't been set an appointment and I can just bring my documents when I renew my license, or I can come early and pay $20 to upgrade my license.  My renewal is in 2021.
> 
> So it sounds like they decided I needed to pay them $20.



You have to make the appointment yourself.  If you're only going there to show your Real ID docs, you don't have to pay.  If you're going there to show Real ID docs and to renew, or just to renew, then the fee applies.


----------



## DoWhat

I just went on Thursday.
Appointment was 2:00 pm.
Showed up at 1:40.
Out the door at 1:45.
Awesome.


----------



## RPMDAD

Kudos to the Prince Frederick MVA, just went by and did the real id. documentation and everything went very smoothly. They were very organized and friendly and i was in and out even with the line ,i was out in under 25 minutes.


----------



## littlelady

RPMDAD said:


> Kudos to the Prince Frederick MVA, just went by and did the real id. documentation and everything went very smoothly. They were very organized and friendly and i was in and out even with the line ,i was out in under 25 minutes.



We all have to deal with MVA.  I want to know how you are doing.    I, also, noticed, just the other day that in the bottom left of my hub’s license says Veteran.  We got 11% off at Harris Teeter on Vet Day.  God bless the USA.


----------



## KingFish

RPMDAD said:


> Kudos to the Prince Frederick MVA, just went by and did the real id. documentation and everything went very smoothly. They were very organized and friendly and i was in and out even with the line ,i was out in under 25 minutes.


I still need to go up to Prince Frederick and get mine done. Wish I could schedule an appointment there but they do not have that ability. I will show up early when they open and hopefully it goes quickly.


----------



## awpitt

RPMDAD said:


> Kudos to the Prince Frederick MVA, just went by and did the real id. documentation and everything went very smoothly. They were very organized and friendly and i was in and out even with the line ,i was out in under 25 minutes.



That's great. Have to give it to the Loveville office though. My Real ID appointment took 13 minutes from walking in to walking out.


----------



## awpitt

littlelady said:


> We all have to deal with MVA.  I want to know how you are doing.    I, also, noticed, just the other day that in the bottom left of my hub’s license says Veteran.  We got 11% off at Harris Teeter on Vet Day.  God bless the USA.



Yes. Any Veteran can bring their DD-214 to the MVA and they'll get the Veteran designation on their license. I did mine a year ago. Also, the VA offers a Veterans Identification Card.


----------



## DoWhat

awpitt said:


> Also, the VA offers a Veterans Identification Card.


Did you have to go to the DC VA for the ID?


----------



## awpitt

DoWhat said:


> Did you have to go to the DC VA for the ID?




No. I did it on the VA Website.


----------



## DoWhat

awpitt said:


> No. I did it on the VA Website.


Is it a picture ID?


----------



## idiganthro

DoWhat said:


> I just went on Thursday.
> Appointment was 2:00 pm.
> Showed up at 1:40.
> Out the door at 1:45.
> Awesome.



That was my exact experience also, a total non-event.  Gathered the docs, set appt and was in/out in minutes. Not sure why it's even an issue.


----------



## Gilligan

idiganthro said:


> That was my exact experience also, a total non-event.  Gathered the docs, set appt and was in/out in minutes. Not sure why it's even an issue.



It's been an issue for some folks for two key reasons. 1) didn't have 100% of the correct documents required 2) didn't use the new appointment system, which does work remarkably well, I must say.

I almost tripped up on the document requirement...they said "Voter ID" was accepted. On a hunch, I brought other "extra" documents on the list because my voter ID has my PO box and not my street address. A good hunch, as it turned out...saved me another trip.


----------



## awpitt

DoWhat said:


> Is it a picture ID?



Yes.

https://www.va.gov/records/get-veteran-id-cards/vic/


----------



## officeguy

idiganthro said:


> That was my exact experience also, a total non-event.  Gathered the docs, set appt and was in/out in minutes. Not sure why it's even an issue.



Because people don't understand instructions, show up without the required documentation and expect to get it done during peak demand time at the MVA. Then they have a 1hr wait and are sent home to get the documents (btw if you come back with the documents, you go straight to the appointment desk and it's a 5min visit the second time around....I hear).


----------



## jazz lady

> *Glen Burnie, MD *- November 21, 2019 – The Maryland Department of Transportation Motor Vehicle Administration (MDOT MVA) will close all branch offices and VEIP stations* Thursday, November 28, 2019* in observance of Thanksgiving. *All MDOT MVA offices and VEIP stations will reopen Friday, November 29, 2019 at 8:30 a.m. *Customers are encouraged to take care of their MDOT MVA business on Black Friday when historically volume at branch offices has been lighter. Customers looking to become REAL ID compliant are encouraged to make an appointment. *Currently there are more than 2,000 appointments still available statewide on November 29 for REAL ID services.*



https://www.thebaynet.com/articles/...-a-real-id-appointment-this-black-friday.html


----------



## Goldenhawk

officeguy said:


> Because people don't understand instructions



I'd amend that to "because people don't READ the instructions." The MVA has a VERY clear checklist with plenty of details and explanation. There's no excuse for showing up without the right paperwork. And backup "just in case" additional paperwork would be pretty smart.


----------



## RoseRed

I scheduled my appointment for two weeks from now.  

Did you know that I can not only check Male or Female, I can be Unspecified or Other?  Perhaps I should be a Furry...


----------



## Grumpy

oh my...a Furry..


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> It's been an issue for some folks for two key reasons. 1) didn't have 100% of the correct documents required 2) didn't use the new appointment system, which does work remarkably well, I must say.
> 
> I almost tripped up on the document requirement...they said "Voter ID" was accepted. On a hunch, I brought other "extra" documents on the list because my voter ID has my PO box and not my street address. A good hunch, as it turned out...saved me another trip.


The issue for me is I don't feel like taking several hours off from work.   With traffic it's going to eat at least an hour if not more for the round trip.
Plus whatever wait.

It also irks me that I just renewed my license and now I'm basically doing it again.
I might as well wait to see if my address changes, make it a two fer


----------



## Gilligan

BernieP said:


> The issue for me is I don't feel like taking several hours off from work.



That bites. I'm only a half hour away from the MVA in Loveville..


----------



## PrchJrkr

Grumpy said:


> oh my...a Furry..


IKR! I've seen a few fuzzies, but I haven't seen a furry since the early 80s.


----------



## BernieP

Gilligan said:


> That bites. I'm only a half hour away from the MVA in Loveville..


With daytime / weekday traffic it's over a half hour up, then even longer getting back to work.
Seeing as how they don't open at 6AM,  I am going to miss some time, my only hope is that when I schedule my appointment I get one first thing AND nobody at work schedules me for something before 10AM.


----------



## awpitt

BernieP said:


> With daytime / weekday traffic it's over a half hour up, then even longer getting back to work.
> Seeing as how they don't open at 6AM,  I am going to miss some time, my only hope is that when I schedule my appointment I get one first thing AND nobody at work schedules me for something before 10AM.



When it comes time to schedule your appointment, you can pick the time and date that works for you.


----------



## BernieP

awpitt said:


> When it comes time to schedule your appointment, you can pick the time and date that works for you.


I know that, the problem is, I have to schedule that further in advance than things pop up at work.


----------

